# Betta fish contest!



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Betta picture contest!
This is not an official contest sponsored by www.bettafish.com or any affiliates. No staff members are involved.
How to enter: Post a clear picture of your betta and please state name and sex. BF rules apply.
*Winners with the most reactions/likes wins!

Rules:
1. Please do not comment in this thread, I would like to keep it a picture only thread
2. Please, do not judge one another's picture
3. Multiple pictures are allowed but please, only one picture per post
4. Owners must take pictures of their bettas themselves
5. No pictures of off the web or other websites
6.No professional pictures, please.

Winners will get a painting on paper of their winning betta!
Contest ends at the end of each month.
_I will cover the cost of shipping. _

Thank you and have fun!


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Sounds fun! 

This is: Moroz Rosett, Male, Hellboy HMPK


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

*Jedi, crowntail fancy*
I am finally going to see looooooooooooots of betta pictures! Yay!!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

another picture!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

a last one! ( I don't promise)


----------



## Karen22 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Karen22 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## MyBettaUno (Sep 4, 2021)

Sounds fun!
Not sure how many fish we can do but since I only own 2 I guess it would be alright to post them both if not let me know and I will delete one of them 
Name:Uno Sex:Male


----------



## MyBettaUno (Sep 4, 2021)

This is Alani, my dream girl ❤ Female koi 
Sorry it’s kinda fuzzy she is very active and very hard to photograph.


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi friends, just a reminder to use the like button instead of comments for the photos you like. Thanks!


----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

Pearl, female (no idea on the type Plakat maybe?)


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

My female betta Trinity. Took this picture this morning 😁


----------



## SayWut (Aug 25, 2021)

Big Mama, Itty Bitty, Alpha Betta, and Betta Bitch (all females, obvi)


----------



## SayWut (Aug 25, 2021)

Carnivale, male


----------



## SayWut (Aug 25, 2021)

(Blue) Raspberry Beret (male) sez wazzuuuup


----------



## Carlyk (Aug 28, 2021)

Fun! This is my Boy Flash - Fancy Galaxy Koi Halfmoon Male


----------



## splishysplashy (Oct 27, 2021)

Introducing Wesley W.P the rescue! He may not be show quality but he is worthy of the world.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Ok, So we have a few winners that will get a painting!

@Eridanus, you will get a painting. PM me your address. 

@Karen22, you will get a painting. PM me your address. 

@MyBettaUno, you will get a painting. PM me your address. 

@BTanaka05!, you will get a painting. PM me your address. 

@X skully X, you will get a painting. PM me your address. 

Congrats to everyone!

This thread can be closed now.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Can you post the drawings here, because I really want to see them!?


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

betta4ever! said:


> Can you post the drawings here, because I really want to see them!?


Sure, I can post a thread soon.


----------

